# "Android OS" drains more battery than "Screen"?



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

As you can see in the screen shots, Android OS drains as much battery if not more than Screen. I've tried Codename, AOKP, Gummy and back to Codename cause it's my personal favorite but it happens on all of them. Is there some obvious setting that I'm overlooking? I tried disabling Google's native backup service but that didn't help. The first set of screen shots is a normal day of use for me. The second set was charged fully, then I used the phone for a couple hours and went to sleep and left it unplugged to test. If anybody has any suggestions I'd really appreciate it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not a problem I've encountered on any 4.0.4 rom.. Are u on a rom that uses 4.0.4 source and did u wipe before flashing to it from 4.0.3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

This has been going on since Gingerbread and has been talked about before. This is how AOSP reads the battery, not an issue what so ever, especially if your screen is off most of the time.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say there is an issue. Out of 5 hours off charger your phone has been awake 2 1/4 hours with only just shy of 1 hour screen time. Use better battery stats or something and see if you have an app or process keeping your phone awake.


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

i would be willing to bet you have a corrupted media file that is keeping media scanner running.


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually installed Better Battery Stats in an attempt at self troubleshooting and it appears everything is normal. Although I don't really understand what most of the stuff is. Is there anything I should be looking for in specific? Nothing has a huge red or blue bar underneath it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

How could I test that out? I hardly have any media on my device at all. I mostly use the cloud.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

4.0.4 fixes this. Google your question and you will find answers.


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

CZonin said:


> 4.0.4 fixes this. Google your question and you will find answers.


I didn't always have this problem on 4.0.3. I'm not sure when it started tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

@koolaid Which apps do you use that sync? It might be one of those that's keeling your phone up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I actually installed Better Battery Stats in an attempt at self troubleshooting and it appears everything is normal. Although I don't really understand what most of the stuff is. Is there anything I should be looking for in specific? Nothing has a huge red or blue bar underneath it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Take a screen shot of partial wake locks and post that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

The 4.0.3 Android OS battery bug that was fixed in 4.0.4 was actually due to the reported high keep awake time which is actually inaccurate.

That CPU time however in Android OS is extremely high for a 12 hour period. It averages no more than 15-20 minutes for me I'd say. I'm pretty sure your phone has been awake a lot. Check CPU Spy as it will show the total deep sleep time since the phone's been booted up. I see one of your screenshots has a red exclamation mark. What does it say?


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

Eli said:


> The 4.0.3 Android OS battery bug that was fixed in 4.0.4 was actually due to the reported high keep awake time which is actually inaccurate.
> 
> That CPU time however in Android OS is extremely high for a 12 hour period. It averages no more than 15-20 minutes for me I'd say. I'm pretty sure your phone has been awake a lot. Check CPU Spy as it will show the total deep sleep time since the phone's been booted up. I see one of your screenshots has a red exclamation mark. What does it say?


Red exclamation mark is just a weather alert from Weatherbug Elite.

Here is a screenshot of CPUSpy.


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

KooLAiD21 said:


> I have a Gmail account and a hotmail account that I have constantly syncing and pushed to my phone. I use Read It Later, Chrome Beta, Facebook, TweetCaster Pro... Can't think of anything else really.
> 
> I'll charge it before I go to bed tonight and let it sit idle all night. Then I'll post a screenshot of the Partial Wakelocks in the morning.
> 
> ...


Well facebook will destroy battery. I personally turn off notifications to it. Whos kernal is that?


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

esmier said:


> Whos kernal is that?


The default for Codename Android. Blueharford is the dev I believe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

akellar said:


> Take a screen shot of partial wake locks and post that.


Here's the top of the wakelocks list.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Kernel issue but flashing kernel may not fix. Few things to try.
1. Format cache / system, reflash rom / gapps. Note: this will not reset any of your data or lose your apps just reinstalls the system. Takes 2 minutes everything will still be there. Only format system, wipe only cache, NOT data.
2. Reinstall google+, maps, and currents, and google earth. All are known to cause issues.
3. Flash another kernel altogether.

f2e


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

KooLAiD21 said:


> Here's the top of the wakelocks list.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What about kernel wake locks from BBS? Seems that there is not enough to account for the high awake time and Android OS CPU usage from just those screenshots.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> What about kernel wake locks from BBS? Seems that there is not enough to account for the high awake time and Android OS CPU usage from just those screenshots.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Here's kernel wakelocks. Everything below this is less than 0.4%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

KooLAiD21 said:


> I'll try this stuff tonight. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Here's kernel wakelocks. Everything below this is less than 0.4%
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah with a whole day of use behind it those are not out of the ordinary. I would try a different kernel first as that could be an easy fix. I recommend Imoseyon's leankernel. It is the kernel I have found with the lowest Android OS CPU usage. And it is super fast and stable.

A kernel flash would be what I would try first because if it doesn't work, you can still just try fused2explode's recommendation of wiping and reflashing the rom which will overwrite the kernel back to the one from the rom anyway.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I dont really see any major issues either. Give us a screenshot of your signal graph (touch the graph in the battery app). Your phone is sleeping, there aren't any major locks, and androidOS reports wrong.


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Yeah I dont really see any major issues either. Give us a screenshot of your signal graph (touch the graph in the battery app). Your phone is sleeping, there aren't any major locks, and androidOS reports wrong.


Here ya go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Well for starters, turn off your wifi if you aren't using it. It's going to be constantly searching for a connection. That alone isn't likely the problem but could be a very large part of it.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

I disagree about the wifi always on draining a battery. I leave mine on all the time. I get tremendous battery life. Albeit on liquids rom.

Sent from another Galaxy Nexus


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> Well for starters, turn off your wifi if you aren't using it. It's going to be constantly searching for a connection. That alone isn't likely the problem but could be a very large part of it.


I have personally found that using WiFi (when in a reliable hotspot, such as home/work, with a good signal) your battery will be better off that staying on 3G/4G. This is especially true with a Mobile Network Signal as low as the OP's (mostly yellow the entire duration of his tests).


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

bmcclure937 said:


> I have personally found that using WiFi (when in a reliable hotspot, such as home/work, with a good signal) your battery will be better off that staying on 3G/4G. This is especially true with a Mobile Network Signal as low as the OP's (mostly yellow the entire duration of his tests).


Right but he's not connected to wifi. His wifi is showing up across the entire graph but he's not connected. That's a problem.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

akellar said:


> Yeah I dont really see any major issues either. Give us a screenshot of your signal graph (touch the graph in the battery app). Your phone is sleeping, there aren't any major locks, and androidOS reports wrong.


Android OS reports the awake time wrong but the CPU time is accurate. 40 min of CPU is way too high. I am lucky if I hit 10 min. If it is not an app doing it the kernel is. Imoseyon's kernel did it too back in January but early Feb one of the releases caused it to drop down to almost nothing and has been good since then.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

akellar said:


> Right but he's not connected to wifi. His wifi is showing up across the entire graph but he's not connected. That's a problem.


Valid point. I was connected to my home wifi for the first half of that graph for what it's worth.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

abqnm said:


> Android OS reports the awake time wrong but the CPU time is accurate. 40 min of CPU is way too high. I am lucky if I hit 10 min. If it is not an app doing it the kernel is. Imoseyon's kernel did it too back in January but early Feb one of the releases caused it to drop down to almost nothing and has been good since then.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


I'm definitely going to flash his kernel when I get home. Thanks for the heads up about that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> Right but he's not connected to wifi. His wifi is showing up across the entire graph but he's not connected. That's a problem.


 Keen observation, good sir!  This would pose a problem.


----------

